# Best book to give a unbeliever or new believer?



## thistle93 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi! Looking for some of the best books to give a unbeliever or new believer. Looking for books that are fairly simple, too the point and fairly short. This way I can buy lots of copies to hand out and also so no intimidating to read. One that I think especially useful for unbelievers in Greg Gilbert: What Is the Gospel? and for believers John Stott: Basic Christianity. Any recommendations?

For His Glory- Matthew


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 30, 2020)

How about _Mere Christianity_, by C.S. Lewis. It is has pointed more than a few to Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Apr 30, 2020)

The Case for Christ worked on me. (Mostly it was a Bible study on Romans, however.)


----------



## Polanus1561 (Apr 30, 2020)

A Christian Life by Sinclair Ferguson
Randy Alcorn books are easy as well


----------



## Von (May 1, 2020)

Luther's commentary on Galatians.
(Even for "advanced" believers.)
....
(Especially for "advanced" believers.)


----------



## Ed Walsh (May 1, 2020)

thistle93 said:


> Hi! Looking for some of the best books to give a unbeliever or new believer.



Don't forget to check out Ligonier Ministries. They have many materials designed for new Christians and a variety of authors as well.









Ligonier Ministries


Search thousands for articles, devotionals, messages, teaching series, books, teachers, topics, and more at Ligonier.org.




www.ligonier.org

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wretched Man (May 1, 2020)

B.B. Warfield's _The Inspiration and Authority of the Bible_...


----------



## ZackF (May 1, 2020)

RC Sproul’s “Holiness of God.”


----------



## Wretched Man (May 1, 2020)

ZackF said:


> RC Sproul’s “Holiness of God.”


I actually gave that book to a coworker, in particular because he is a very intellectual and philosophical, which I think RC Sproul caters well to, particularly with his Holiness book. My coworker expressed much appreciation for it after he read it... though not sure it had much of an impact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (May 1, 2020)

LadyCalvinist said:


> How about _Mere Christianity_, by C.S. Lewis. It is has pointed more than a few to Christ.


This would be my choice as well, I have heard of many non-believers who greatly appreciated that book.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 1, 2020)

Truth for All Time by John Calvin 







John Calvin knew that if the biblical truths rediscovered at the Reformation were to spread throughout the world, they would have to be presented in a form that ordinary people could understand. So, during the winter of 1536-37, the 29-year old Calvin wrote, in French, his _Brief Outline of the Christian Faith._ This is Calvin’s striking but concise attempt to define the Christian Faith for ordinary people! Here you have the very core of Protestant belief and feel the warmth of its ardent love for God and men.—From the preface by Stuart Olyott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (May 1, 2020)

Less is more. Don't overwhelm him with the complete works of your favorite 17th century writer. Start with something small. Lewis is good.


----------



## DTK (May 1, 2020)

Please check with this new believer and make sure that he/she has a very good Bible, and perhaps a good concordance if he/she does not have one.


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (May 14, 2020)

The Shorter Catechism


----------



## usernamecrtamil (May 14, 2020)

Turretin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## W.C. Dean (May 14, 2020)

I think the Shorter Catechism would be something to go over with this believer, alongside with perhaps a weekly Bible study together. I would advise you to keep any portions from Scripture or the Catechism on the shorter side. As for a book to let them consume on their own, essentially anything from Dr. Sproul's _Crucial Questions_ series would be helpful. Short, well-written, easy to understand essays on the core doctrines of our faith.

Edit: I now realized this post was not about a specific new believer, just in general. Crucial Questions remains my advice.


----------

